# no blood no arrow?



## Trubey705 (Nov 5, 2010)

shot a nice buck last night quartered away pretty hard but im confident in my shot ...it was at a steep angle ant about 20 yds from 25ft up in a tree ...im worried i either gut shot him or the arrow went in at such a steep angle that he wont bleed till he lays down...he darted off for about 25 yds then slowed to a very slow walk for the next 150-200yds and then disappeared in the thick stuff and darkness...its killing me to not find this deer...first buck ever and first buck with a bow...went back this morning with no luck more than what we found last night which was fresh poop on the trail he walked away from after i shot him...considered calling dogs but most of the guys dont seem real confident and only want their money because i have no blood no arrow nothing ...kinda depressing ...barely slept ...and the arrow was in him good not just a 6 inch penetration it was deep ...2" cut grim reaper at that...any suggestions would be helpful..going back at 4 this evenin


----------



## Bwmstr1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Man! I hate to hear that  , The only thing i can suggest is to Make circles at the last place you saw him.I lost a doe last sat after i decided to let her walk and then changed my mind should have let her walk.


----------



## chad smith (Nov 5, 2010)

well a dog can smell where the buck was standing, and follow that, also a dog can pick up the slightest gut particle and the smallest speck of blood, i would call a trailing dog guy and just tell him my situaton, at least he would charge a gas fee, that would be a good chance to get his dog out to run, hope this helps some and good luck.. thank about a beagle hunting rabbits, he is going by scent,


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2010)

Did you mark in your mind where you last saw him?


----------



## Trubey705 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes I remember where I last saw him...and a gas fee I wish these guys I have called and explained my situation charge three gas fees just to look its pretty bad...you would think they want to help not rob me blind


----------



## watermedic (Nov 5, 2010)

You have to take in to account that they are taking time away from their families also. I charge $50 to show up and $50 when I find the deer. On average, I am gone 3 hours when I go to track a deer. Do the math. I ain't making a killin


----------



## Trubey705 (Nov 5, 2010)

id gladly pay 50 dollars...when we are talking 100 dollars just to show up and 150 just to show up ...eh thats steep im sorry im no tracker myself but its steep...especially when i get reminded multiple times in the conversation that i will owe the money before the dog gets out the truck wow...needless to say the one in my area that charged an extremely low price is hunting out of state for a week...my luck


----------



## boothy (Nov 5, 2010)

Sounds like a gut shot.  Did back out when you shot him last night or did you try tracking him?


----------



## Trubey705 (Nov 5, 2010)

yes i tried last night ...stopped about an hour into it not wanting to jump him...went back this morning and nothing as well..no blood at all....i really think i hit him at a steep angle


----------



## boothy (Nov 5, 2010)

If you looked for an hour last night I am sure you jumped him and pushed him.  The chances of finding him now are very slim.  Normally a gut shot deer will not go to far before they lay down.


----------



## Trubey705 (Nov 5, 2010)

thats always great to hear ...my shot was higher up than gut i feel like i only got one lung more so than gut


----------



## 100hunter (Nov 5, 2010)

Did you see the arrow stuck in the Deer?  If you gut shot him at that steep of an angle the arrow would have passed through.  The lower your shot the quicker you will see blood.  When I track I do a semi circle about 120 yds out.  If no blood you probally missed or your broadhead didn't open.  As a general rule keep looking for at least three days.  Good luck.


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds like a grid search is in order. Maybe you got high enough to hit either the major vein or the artery that runs under the spine, and if you hit that high and got one of those, he may not be far, but if you have no exit, he won't bleed to the outside. Shot one high a couple of weeks ago. Got an exit, but still not a blood trail. Body cavity was absolutely full of blood!!


----------

